# Ugly Maltese??



## kwaugh

Is there such a thing as an ugly maltese? I mean for real...every picture I see is just cute cute cute. It's like every picture I see I have the same response because they are all so cute!! 

Karyn


----------



## wagirl98665

> Is there such a thing as an ugly maltese? I mean for real...every picture I see is just cute cute cute. It's like every picture I see I have the same response because they are all so cute!!
> 
> Karyn[/B]



I have never seen an ugly Maltese, I don't think there's any such thing! Every single one is cute!


----------



## thelittlepet

Nope, no such things. Malts have such enduring personalities that each one is so cute in his/her own way I think








aimee


----------



## k/c mom

They're all so CUTE!!!!


----------



## Gregswife

Okay, please do not think I am a bad puppy mommy, but as I posted before, Bucky got so matted in the course of wrestling with his new sibling, that the groomer had to cut off his hair. When I look at him now, I think that he is definitely not cute anymore. I am sure I will see my beautiful Bucky once his hair grows out. I know, some of you will think I am horrid, but I just cannot adjust to this change. He looks like a terrier or schnauzer now and nothing like a maltese.


----------



## Deanna

AWW I think Bucky is super cute with his short hair! I actually prefer a puppy cut to long hair.

Bucky's face is still very Maltese and he looks happy and sweet.


----------



## wagirl98665

> Okay, please do not think I am a bad puppy mommy, but as I posted before, Bucky got so matted in the course of wrestling with his new sibling, that the groomer had to cut off his hair. When I look at him now, I think that he is definitely not cute anymore. I am sure I will see my beautiful Bucky once his hair grows out. I know, some of you will think I am horrid, but I just cannot adjust to this change. He looks like a terrier or schnauzer now and nothing like a maltese.[/B]





Nope sorry, still cute cute cute!


----------



## ddsumm

Awwww Cheryl, He is just keeping up with Ringo!! He's just a bit behind time though. LOL



He is still cute.











Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## KimKarr

Awwwe -- Bucky's a dude! Maybe try a tee-shirt on him; it will give him a new look. Or what about without the bow? He'll be back to his old self in no time and he has THE biggest, brightest eyes!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

> Okay, please do not think I am a bad puppy mommy, but as I posted before, Bucky got so matted in the course of wrestling with his new sibling, that the groomer had to cut off his hair. When I look at him now, I think that he is definitely not cute anymore. I am sure I will see my beautiful Bucky once his hair grows out. I know, some of you will think I am horrid, but I just cannot adjust to this change. He looks like a terrier or schnauzer now and nothing like a maltese.[/B]


I love Bucky's haircut, I think they should have kept his ears long, but he really does have a adorable face.


----------



## carrie

i think all malts are cute!


----------



## samsonsmom

Nope, Bucky just does not qualify as an ugly Maltese. I've never seen one, don't think they exist. Just look at Bucky's sweet face! The hair will grow back, but even with the shaved status, he's just as cute as can be. I've never even seen a mutt with Maltese in him/her that wasn't beautiful. Sorry. Just prejudice I guess. Love them all! Want 6 more, but Doggie Daddy says my hands are too full now. I tell him that he had better never win the lottery--God only knows how many maltese would live in my great big house!

Samsonsmom

Just so you remember who's the king around her. Mommie and Daddy took our out of town guests to Graceland in Memphis over the weekend. Daddy has been calling me the King since they got back. Anybody know what that means? They said something about "The Pelvis" but it made no sense to me.

Sammie


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

I agree with everyone else that there is no such thing as an ugly maltese.

I will say that Bucky is having some bad hair days right now. But I always heard the difference between a bad haircut and a good haircut was two weeks. So let us see him again then.


----------



## momtoboo

I've never seen an ugly Maltese either.Even with a bad haircut,they still look cute & sweet.Bucky still has that Malt cuteness but I thing that groomer did get somewhat carried away with the clippers.Boo had a bad cut once & I felt the same way,he just didn't look or feel like my Boo.By the time I got used to it,it had grown out quite a bit.I just never took him back to that groomer.


----------



## Cary

Bucky is still cute as are Terriers and Schnauzers.
I have seen some Maltese who are trimmed like
Poodles (on their muzzle) and I don't think they're
quite as cute, but I think so much of a Maltese's 
attractiveness is their personality.


----------



## starwedd

If we are truly talking about a MALTESE then no, I have not seen any ugly ones. But just the other day, at the vets office, there were two other people there who were unrelated and claimed to have a Maltese, my husband and I were in shock. They were a really mixed type of dog, perhaps maybe some 10% Maltese a long way down their line, but much more of a mix of poodle, bichon, mutt and don't know what else - so if they called those Maltese (and what a coincidence both of these dogs looked very similar!) then I'd have to say I say 2 ugly "Maltese" last week, but again, I think they do not qualify as maltese.

LOURDES


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> Okay, please do not think I am a bad puppy mommy, but as I posted before, Bucky got so matted in the course of wrestling with his new sibling, that the groomer had to cut off his hair. When I look at him now, I think that he is definitely not cute anymore. I am sure I will see my beautiful Bucky once his hair grows out. I know, some of you will think I am horrid, but I just cannot adjust to this change. He looks like a terrier or schnauzer now and nothing like a maltese.[/B]


What the heck did they do to your boy? He's still cute but not maltese cute. Why, oh why did they shave his ears? And ditch the bow. It looks silly on him. Altho I'm sure it's already gone.

You're not horrid! I'll even be more horrid and tell you that I agree with you. *nods* Yep, I'm more horrid, there is no doubt. I would have mourned big time if that cut had been done to my dog and YES it is a snauzer cut! What in the frilly hay were they THINKING??????


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

> Okay, please do not think I am a bad puppy mommy, but as I posted before, Bucky got so matted in the course of wrestling with his new sibling, that the groomer had to cut off his hair. When I look at him now, I think that he is definitely not cute anymore. I am sure I will see my beautiful Bucky once his hair grows out. I know, some of you will think I am horrid, but I just cannot adjust to this change. He looks like a terrier or schnauzer now and nothing like a maltese.[/B]



Bucky is so precious, even with his short do! I cut Zoe and Bella about 3 months ago and as much as I liked their haircut - I missed 'combing' their long hair so am letting them grow back out. I am surprised how fast their hair has grown in just three months.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Cary

> What in the frilly hay were they THINKING??????[/B]



Frilly Hay....


----------



## Gregswife

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=207419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, please do not think I am a bad puppy mommy, but as I posted before, Bucky got so matted in the course of wrestling with his new sibling, that the groomer had to cut off his hair. When I look at him now, I think that he is definitely not cute anymore. I am sure I will see my beautiful Bucky once his hair grows out. I know, some of you will think I am horrid, but I just cannot adjust to this change. He looks like a terrier or schnauzer now and nothing like a maltese.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the heck did they do to your boy? He's still cute but not maltese cute. Why, oh why did they shave his ears? And ditch the bow. It looks silly on him. Altho I'm sure it's already gone.
> 
> You're not horrid! I'll even be more horrid and tell you that I agree with you. *nods* Yep, I'm more horrid, there is no doubt. I would have mourned big time if that cut had been done to my dog and YES it is a snauzer cut! What in the frilly hay were they THINKING??????
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Stacy, I agree about the bow - the groomer put it in. It lasted about 5 minutes after we got home - just long enough to snap a few pics. Although I have never dressed him, I went to Petco yesterday and bought him a T-shirt in an effort to cover up some of the "damage". I keep repeating to myself what so many others have said to me "it's only hair - it will grow back". As for the mourning, I may be able to wear something other than black in the next few days - we'll see.


----------



## kwaugh

HAHA Stacy your post just made me laugh!!

Karyn


----------



## MellieMel

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=207604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the frilly hay were they THINKING??????[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frilly Hay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Yeah that was a highlight for me too!!


----------



## Gemma

There is no ugly Maltese on this planet. and you must be kidding about Bucky right? he is one of the cutest here. I would even cut his beard a little shorter. and in a couple of weeks his legs. so everything will be even. I just Loooove short ears ( I might have said that before







) Every dog should go through this at least once . I heard it is good to get rid of all the puppy hair and start from scratch. some people do it even when there are no mats.


----------



## Gregswife

Bucky has a really cottony coat - does anyone know if they come back in softer after they are shaved. I was just wondering - I have had friends that have gone thru chemo and lost their hair and when it came back in, it was much nicer. Guess it really isn't the same though, because they were starting from scratch and he does have some hair. Oh well, I can keep hoping, can't I????


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Cheryl. 
I personally think he looks adorable!..though "maybe just not as Malteazy". 

When we had let Missy's hair grow out to a pretty good length (longest we had ever let it get) and she was looking so lovely!.. but!....so too were the mats "growing". Summer came and she really didn't like the grooming so to the puppy cut we went.
The cut was fine.. she was cute in fact...IF!!! SHE BELONGED TO SOMEBODY ELSE!







In fact I felt she WAS somebody's else's dog!







I'd look at her and think.. that just doesn't look like "my Missy"!!! I was really sadden to see her looking so so different. At first I thought it would never ever grow..then poof! before I knew it there she was.. all nice and "hairy' again!


----------



## dogloverx3

HMM , I must be both shallow and mean ( or merely TRUTHFUL ) - I think in most dog breeds , you will find a few dogs that were not blessed with good looks . Errr , you know the kind I'm talking about - a wandering eye , teeth like a shark and legs you could drive a truck through - not to mention a balding coat . I suspect these dogs have a wonderful nature - I mean they have no choice , the ugly gene has them and there's no escape . Of course there are no ugly dogs on this board , their owners hide them in a darkened room and only let them out after dark , lest they scare small children . ROFL - Sarah .


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=207616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the frilly hay were they THINKING??????[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frilly Hay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a highlight for me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Heh. I'm trying to cut down on my swearing, you know *nods* It's going... well, we won't go there... *snickers*


----------



## charmypoo

I am not that nice and think there are ugly maltese physically. BUT all Maltese are beautiful in their own way


----------



## NewMom328

> I am not that nice and think there are ugly maltese physically. BUT all Maltese are beautiful in their own way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I agree and I believe that once their personality shines through they are all cute!


----------



## Cary

> HMM , I must be both shallow and mean ( or merely TRUTHFUL ) - I think in most dog breeds , you will find a few dogs that were not blessed with good looks . Errr , you know the kind I'm talking about - a wandering eye , teeth like a shark and legs you could drive a truck through - not to mention a balding coat . I suspect these dogs have a wonderful nature - I mean they have no choice , the ugly gene has them and there's no escape . Of course there are no ugly dogs on this board , their owners hide them in a darkened room and only let them out after dark , lest they scare small children . ROFL - Sarah .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Kinda like the girl with the great personality.....?


----------



## dogloverx3

Kinda like the girl with the great personality.....? 
EXACTLY !!! . Sarah


----------

